# Discussions of photography



## -Oy- (Mar 29, 2018)

It says up there "Discussions of photography, cameras, arts. Share your photos."

Anyone want to do more than look at photos?


----------



## Camper6 (Mar 29, 2018)

-Oy- said:


> It says up there "Discussions of photography, cameras, arts. Share your photos."
> 
> Anyone want to do more than look at photos?



Sure I had my own darkroom. A single lens reflex. A twin lens 120 camera. I have received interest in my Black and white mounted enlargements.

What I miss is the time exposure feature . I did a lot of night photography.


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 29, 2018)

ooooh I love taking photos.. but I'm only a picture taker, point and shoot really..nothing like you experts. My latest ones are in my album at the top of the page ( winter pics)  click on  my name to see them..


----------



## -Oy- (Mar 29, 2018)

Camper6 said:


> Sure I had my own darkroom. A single lens reflex. A twin lens 120 camera. I have received interest in my Black and white mounted enlargements.
> 
> What I miss is the time exposure feature . I did a lot of night photography.



Never had a darkroom - just develop using a change-bag and tank, then scan in the negs. I still do this. Plenty of 35mm SLRs, rangefinders and medium format cameras here. And yes - a Twin Lens reflex that shoots 120 in 6x6 format. My fave 120 is my big old Fuji 6x9. Just 8 shots on a roll. Makes you think


----------



## -Oy- (Mar 29, 2018)

hollydolly said:


> ooooh I love taking photos.. but I'm only a picture taker, point and shoot really..nothing like you experts. My latest ones are in my album at the top of the page ( winter pics)  click on  my name to see them..



Nothing wrong with point & click unless you want to get creative and take control of the settings. I always say that if you have a vision for a photo - and you achieve it - then it's right! No matter what lump of metal and plastic you were holding in your hand.

Some nice pix in your album. My fave is the Virgin HST train in the snow. But I am a bit of a train geek


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 29, 2018)

oooh yes I know,  I saw the steam train photo...Fab!!...


----------



## -Oy- (Mar 29, 2018)

hollydolly said:


> oooh yes I know,  I saw the steam train photo...Fab!!...



I'm hoping to get out after a steam train tomorrow - watch this space


----------



## Camper6 (Mar 29, 2018)

-Oy- said:


> Never had a darkroom - just develop using a change-bag and tank, then scan in the negs. I still do this. Plenty of 35mm SLRs, rangefinders and medium format cameras here. And yes - a Twin Lens reflex that shoots 120 in 6x6 format. My fave 120 is my big old Fuji 6x9. Just 8 shots on a roll. Makes you think



I had a daylight tank. But you need a darkroom for enlargements and prints.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Mar 29, 2018)

My hubby enjoyed photography and used the dark room at the air force base to develop his photos. That was back in the 60's. Sometimes it seemed like it took forever for him to take a photo, all that twisting and turning of the lens. By the time he snapped the photo of the polar bear it had died of old age.lol When my daughter was small we bought her a pink Barbie doll  camera. It took the most amazing photos. Could stop a birds wing in flight. I wished I had keep the camera. These days I use a Panasonic Lumix camera. I just point and shoot. Works for me.


----------



## -Oy- (Mar 29, 2018)

As well as using them - I like to photograph my cameras. Here's one of my favourite 35mm film Rangefinders, The fabulous Voigtlander R3M with 40mm F/1.4 Nokton lens.


----------



## Seeker (Mar 29, 2018)

I used to work in a dark room for a T shirt company.....Loved that job. Developing film prints, so they could silk screen them. I was very young then, and now I love to take pictures, I would not in any way call my self a photographer but I absolutely love photography.


----------



## Keesha (Mar 29, 2018)

That’s a great picture Oy. I enjoy taking photos also but don’t have my photos handy enough to post pictures however, in a while I may.


----------



## -Oy- (Apr 5, 2018)

Seeker said:


> I used to work in a dark room for a T shirt company.....Loved that job. Developing film prints, so they could silk screen them. I was very young then, and now I love to take pictures, I would not in any way call my self a photographer but I absolutely love photography.



If you love photography - and you take photographs - you're a photographer 



Keesha said:


> That’s a great picture Oy. I enjoy taking photos also but don’t have my photos handy enough to post pictures however, in a while I may.



Looking forward to seeing them 

If I can help in anyway - just holler!


----------



## JB in SC (Apr 6, 2018)

I've been a casual photographer since the early 70's. I currently use a Nikon D7000 and a Fuji XT-10. The Fuji is a dream to carry and use.


----------



## -Oy- (Apr 6, 2018)

A similar setup to me then. For the day job I mainly use a Nikon D850 and a D800. For my own stuff I use a selection of Fuji X-Series cameras - mainly these days the X-Pro2 and X100F. Although the Fuji’s do get to play at work a fair bit too.


----------



## JB in SC (Apr 6, 2018)

-Oy- said:


> A similar setup to me then. For the day job I mainly use a Nikon D850 and a D800. For my own stuff I use a selection of Fuji X-Series cameras - mainly these days the X-Pro2 and X100F. Although the Fuji’s do get to play at work a fair bit too.



I had a X100S for about a year but it never felt comfortable for me. It takes some time to learn the Fuji "manual of arms", but I love the images. My grandson is getting started in soccer so I may have to dust off the Nikon and the long lens. My brother in law has the F and loves it for walking around. I was pretty impressed with the improvements compared to the S. They are solid as a rock for sure.


----------



## -Oy- (Apr 7, 2018)

JB in SC said:


> I had a X100S for about a year but it never felt comfortable for me. It takes some time to learn the Fuji "manual of arms", but I love the images. My grandson is getting started in soccer so I may have to dust off the Nikon and the long lens. My brother in law has the F and loves it for walking around. I was pretty impressed with the improvements compared to the S. They are solid as a rock for sure.



I got used to the Fuji way fairly easily as I was an early adopter. I got the original X10 then the following X100, so learned as the system progressed. I currently have the X-E2, X-T1, X100F and X-Pro2. The X-E2 is off up for a week in Scotland with my daughter on her honeymoon. I've given her the 18-55mm and 55-200mm with it.


----------



## rgp (Apr 14, 2018)

Does anyone shoot 'film' any longer? Where does one get it processed ? I used to be into photography [amateur] but lost interest when digital took over, and the local processing shops closed. Never had a dark room, never gave it a thought actually. But, perhaps i should re-think things ?

Always was a Minolta fan, Still have my E-7 SLR , and lenses . Also have two Minolta point & shoot models that take pretty nice photo's .


----------



## Falcon (Apr 14, 2018)

At one time in my past I was a medical/surgical  photographer.

Some folks have a problem  with the mitral valve  in their heart, needing surgical attention.

Cardiac surgeons  used to open the patient's  chest and trim this valve resulting in blood all over the OR; walls, floor, ceiling etc.

They discussed this with some engineering friends  and  wished they could STOP  the heart while they did their thing.

FINALLY  a  "Heart/lung"  machine was  designed and built.  It would BYPASS  the heart  but would keep the patient alive.

I photographed  many of these operations  and the patients before during and after the procedure. The  FIRST  person  using this

machine as a patient  was a man in his  middle  20s.  They sent him to me for a picture.  He had  a  15"  scar  on his chest.

Because this machine  hadn't been publicized,  it was big news to the public.  MY  picture  was  on the  FRONT  PAGE  of all  three

of the cities  newspapers.


----------



## -Oy- (Apr 15, 2018)

rgp said:


> Does anyone shoot 'film' any longer? Where does one get it processed ? I used to be into photography [amateur] but lost interest when digital took over, and the local processing shops closed. Never had a dark room, never gave it a thought actually. But, perhaps i should re-think things ?
> 
> Always was a Minolta fan, Still have my E-7 SLR , and lenses . Also have two Minolta point & shoot models that take pretty nice photo's .



I still enjoy shooting film. I have a lot of film cameras in various formats.

I develop and scan black & white - and use an online lab for colour.


----------



## -Oy- (Apr 15, 2018)

Falcon said:


> At one time in my past I was a medical/surgical  photographer.
> 
> Some folks have a problem  with the mitral valve  in their heart, needing surgical attention.
> 
> ...



Fascinating stuff - do you have a copy of that cover?


----------



## Meanderer (Apr 15, 2018)




----------



## -Oy- (Apr 15, 2018)

Purrrrfect


----------



## ClassicRockr (Apr 15, 2018)

We've been taking photos since we met in early 2000. Actually, found out, from old photos, just how much my wife's family loved taking photos. Definitely loved finding that out.

First camera was my wife's Canon Sure Shot that used film. We had double prints made and a cd of each roll. Next, came, as a wedding gift, was a small, definitely cheap, Sears digital camera. It took very small photos and had to hook the camera up to the computer to download. No media card. Ended up giving that away. Pictures were pretty bad. 

Next, came a Olympus Digital, that we bought from my winning of $500 on a slot machine. No media card, but did hook up to the computer we had at the time. Definitely better than the Sears digital was. And, I done all of the processing myself on our computer, including putting all photos on cd's. The Canon Sure Shot broke and there's absolutely no way we can go without a camera. So very glad I won that money on the slot.

Got rid of the Olympus. Wanted a newer digital. Next was, what was considered in 2005, one of the best digital camera's on the market.......a Panasonic. Bought it at the camera shop, Wolf Camera. Took quite a lot of photos with it, until the screen in the rear went south. Found out that it would be pretty expensive to fix, but still continue to use it for awhile, that was, until we were forced into buying a new desktop computer two years ago (2016). Found out very fast, that the old doesn't go with new, as in, old digital camera and new desktop computer. The new computer refused to read the old media card of the old Panasonic. 

So, had to buy a new digital camera. Ended up, at half the cost of the old Panasonic, a new Canon Power Shot SX530 last year/2017.  Bought the biggest media card available and an extra battery. Has one-button "on and off" video. Took some darn nice photos and videos at Star Wars Celebration 2017 last year in Orlando. Haven't used it that much, but do have a vacation coming up this summer to both Colorado and Wyoming. 

Also have a small digital, we got at a terrific Black Friday price a couple of years ago, for our boat. One thing we didn't want to do is, take our Power Shot on our boat and lose it in the water. This Sears digital takes nice pictures, but wouldn't be a major loss if dropped into the water. 

Still processing all of our photos and have transferred (scanned) all loose photos and photos on cd's to usb's (Flash Drives). Our Blue-Ray DVD Player plays our usb flash drives very, very nice. Nothing like looking at photos on a 46" screen.


----------

